# sketching speaker sealed box, need an advice



## walidantar (Jul 26, 2019)

hello, i'm sketching speaker sealed box for 4in speakers .. i'm trying to make it compact but need to get a tight/fast bass not boomy .. i've sketched two - one has some more room ond one is very tight to the speaker .. will the smaller one if applied/made works fine? i have a cheep sony car receiver and two pioneer TS-F1034R speakers .. i want to make it as pc speaker for daw virtual instruments, not mastering or mixing just playing .. i don't want boomy sound or thin sound , i want mid-rage for piano and drums sounds just a little bass but to be present and not overtaking mid-frequencies or getting muddy .. is it possible?


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

You need to model the low frequency response in a program like winISD to see what volume you need to target for the box. Just like a sub or mid..


----------



## walidantar (Jul 26, 2019)

thanks you for response, this software is not easy, seems it needs some knowledge and learning


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

There should be some tutorials on youtube that should get you started.


----------



## walidantar (Jul 26, 2019)

ok


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

Going to look into something similar with cambers for a boom box running a pair of 4 inch speakers . Subwoofer will be used for lower bass.
Thinking of porting the enclosures for the 4 inch speakers to bring them down a bit. But will come down to space.


----------

